
Photographer Robert Frank has died - brudgers
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/10/arts/robert-frank-dead-americans-photography.html
======
piffey
Robert Frank was the father of the modern snapshot aesthetic that took hold in
the 60s. He defined a whole generation of photography where the capturing of
the singular uninfluenced moment was more important than the perfect lighting
and facade present in previous work. With purpose, he showed the people
ignored by the collective myth of what it meant to be American and did it with
a raw style that influenced how all future documentary photographers work. I
highly recommend flipping through a copy of The Americans if you never have.

~~~
mc32
Frank was great but I prefer Winogrand for aesthetic. That said he was one of
the first to do street photography as a road trip. Now it’s kind of like s
rite of passage for street photographers to do the roadtrip format.

Here[1] is a bracket (not best format) of some of the seminal as well as
current greats of the street photography aesthetics.

[1][http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_3daWmT7PPCY/S-Bo97ub2MI/AAAAAAAAFk...](http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_3daWmT7PPCY/S-Bo97ub2MI/AAAAAAAAFk0/mZ1YMPRaUgY/s1600/bracket.gif)

------
peter_l_downs
If you enjoy photography, please consider buying a paper copy of The
Americans. The digital reproductions don't do the series justice. Absolutely
phenomenal and moving. RIP Robert Frank.

------
thekid314
If you want to understand a bit more of how influential his work has been look
at this small edition book that elicited responses about The Americans from a
lot of the big name photographers:
[http://jasoneskenazi.com/americans.html](http://jasoneskenazi.com/americans.html)

Also, anything Jason Eskenazi does is great.

------
2bitencryption
No way. I JUST bought a copy of The Americans two days ago. I know this isn't
an interesting comment to read, but I can't help it. It was on sale for less
than $20. I imagine there will be a rush to snatch up copies in the wake of
the news, so get it while you can.

~~~
Lio
It’s one of the great photo books, there’s no doubt.

It’s been in the back of my mind to get a copy since I first saw the BBC’s
Genius of Photography documentary[1].

The entire series was great but the section of Frank particularly stuck with
me. (Not enough for me to get off my arse and buy my own copy it seems
though).

I remember going through it at my local library afterwards. Well worth it
IMHO.

[1]
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/photography/genius/](http://www.bbc.co.uk/photography/genius/)

------
justanothersys
His films are also really amazing. Me and My Brother is a classic:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Me_and_My_Brother_(film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Me_and_My_Brother_\(film\))

